# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  «Դասավանդիր Հայաստան» ծրագիրը

## Chuk

Էս թեման վաղուց էի ուզում բացել։ Չէի կարող թեման բացել՝ շրջանցելով Սաթենիկին (ֆեյսբուքցիներին մի պահ հայտնի էր  «սատանիկ պսատանիկ» անունով)։ Որտև չնայած էս ծրագրի մասին վաղուց գիտեի, բայց դրան սկսեցի լուրջ վերաբերվել, երբ Սաթը սկսեց մասնակցել դրան ու ՖԲ-ում պատմել իր փորձի մասին, ու նենց ոգևորությամբ, որ քանի անգամ լրջորեն մտածել եմ ամեն ինչ թողնել ու իր ճամփան ընտրել։ Սաթին ճանաչում ու սիրում եմ Կոնգրեսից, տասնապատիկ անգամ ավելի սկսել եմ սիրել ու հարգել հիմա։

Կարդացեք իր հարցազրույցը՝ http://hetq.am/arm/news/76550/amen-e...succhuhi.html/

Իսկ քննարկումը, թեման ծրագրին ամբողջովին է նվիրված, ոչ թե Սաթին, ուղղակի չէի կարող առաջին գրառման մեջ իր մասին չգրեի։

----------

Cassiopeia (12.03.2017), erexa (13.03.2017), ivy (12.03.2017), John (12.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (12.03.2017), Sky (12.03.2017), Գաղթական (13.03.2017), Ծլնգ (13.03.2017), Հարդ (12.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (14.03.2017), Նիկեա (12.03.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Դպրոցական տարիներից սկսած էս միտքը եղել է,որ մի երկու-երեք տարի գնալու եմ մի սահմանամերձ գյուղում աշխատեմ։Շատ լավ նախագիծ է երևում։Հարցազրույցը չեմ կարդացել,բայց Հոսը սաղ պատմել է  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (13.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իմ նպատակն է ցույց տալ, որ ոչ միայն գրականությունը, բանաստեղծությունը, երաժշտությունն են գեղեցիկ, այլև մաթեմատիկան ևս գեղեցիկ է:


Համոզված եմ, երեխաները ոչ միայն տեսնում են, որ մաթեմատիկան է գեղեցիկ, այլ որ Սաթենիկն էլ է տեղով գեղեցկություն...

Երբ առաջին անգամ teach for america-յի մասին իմացել էի, մտածում էի ի՜նչ հոյակապ բան կլիներ Հայաստանի համար։ Ուրախ եմ, որ այսպիսի ծրագիր կյանքի կոչողներ են եղել, ու որ ազդեցիկ հոգեբարձուներ ունեն (ի դեպ ծրագրի հիմնադիրը teach for america-յի շրջանավարտ է)։

Հալա՜լ ա ամբողջ թմին։ Լավ կլիներ մի հայկական կրթական քրաուդֆանդինգ կայք ստեղծվեր, որ այս երիտասարդները հովհանավորության հնարավորություն ունենան ծրագրի ավարտից հետո էլ։ Չուկ, ի՞նչ կասես, խելքին մոտիկ բան ա տենց բան սարքելը (ի՞նչ ու ի՞նչքան ռեսուրսներ կպահանջի)։

----------

Chuk (13.03.2017), ivy (13.03.2017), Mr. Annoying (13.03.2017), Գաղթական (13.03.2017), Նաիրուհի (14.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Համոզված եմ, երեխաները ոչ միայն տեսնում են, որ մաթեմատիկան է գեղեցիկ, այլ որ Սաթենիկն էլ է տեղով գեղեցկություն...
> 
> Երբ առաջին անգամ teach for america-յի մասին իմացել էի, մտածում էի ի՜նչ հոյակապ բան կլիներ Հայաստանի համար։ Ուրախ եմ, որ այսպիսի ծրագիր կյանքի կոչողներ են եղել, ու որ ազդեցիկ հոգեբարձուներ ունեն (ի դեպ ծրագրի հիմնադիրը teach for america-յի շրջանավարտ է)։
> 
> Հալա՜լ ա ամբողջ թմին։ Լավ կլիներ մի հայկական կրթական քրաուդֆանդինգ կայք ստեղծվեր, որ այս երիտասարդները հովհանավորության հնարավորություն ունենան ծրագրի ավարտից հետո էլ։ Չուկ, ի՞նչ կասես, խելքին մոտիկ բան ա տենց բան սարքելը (ի՞նչ ու ի՞նչքան ռեսուրսներ կպահանջի)։


Կարծում եմ, որ էս պահին հեռանկարային չի, քանի որ ինչքան հասկանում եմ էս պահին հանգանակվող գումարը հազիվ բավարարում է մասնակիցների համեստ վարձատրությանը։ 

Ի դեպ մոռացել էի ծրագրի կայքի հղումը դնել՝ http://www.teachforarmenia.org

Կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում հենց իրենք պետք է ծրագիրն այդպես ընդլայնեն։

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Կարծում եմ, որ էս պահին հեռանկարային չի, քանի որ ինչքան հասկանում եմ էս պահին հանգանակվող գումարը հազիվ բավարարում է մասնակիցների համեստ վարձատրությանը։ 
> 
> Ի դեպ մոռացել էի ծրագրի կայքի հղումը դնել՝ http://www.teachforarmenia.org
> 
> Կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակի ընթացքում հենց իրենք պետք է ծրագիրն այդպես ընդլայնեն։
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Աչքիս իրար չհասկացանք․․․ Դժվար թե այս ծրագիրը իր երկամյայից ընդլայնվի։ Իմ ասածը այն էր, որ այս երիտասարդները ահագին լավ հովհանավորություն ու աջակցություն ունենալուց հետո այդ երկու տարվա ընթացքում, չեն ուզենալու մնալ կրթական ոլորտում՝ դպրոցնեում առկա մանր ու մեծ խնդիրների պատճառով։ Նմանատիպ ծրագրերը երկամյա «գերազանց կադրեր» են ապահովում կարիքավոր համայնքներին, բայց համակարգային խնդիրներ ունեցող կրթության ոլորտից այս ոսկե երիտասարդները թողնում փախնում են (teach for america-յի շրջանավարտների մոտ 90%-ը կրթական ոլորտից հեռանում ա)։ Ասենք եթե դպրոցը, կոպիտ ասած, կավիճի փող չի ունենում, դժվար ա նույնիսկ ամենասրտացավ ոսուցչին չվհատվել ու մի ուրիշ բնագավառի չտրվել, մանավանդ, որ այպիսի ոսկե երիտասարդները «գետնին չեն մնա»։ Ու հասարակ դպրոցների հասարակ աշխատավարձներն էլ այն մակարդակի չեն, որ ուսուցիչները իրենց գրպանից այդ կավիճը առնեն։ Իսկ իմ ասած քրաուդֆանդինգ կայքերում այս ուսուցիչները ասում են «սենց ու նենց բան եմ ուզում անել, բայց կավիճի փող սկի չկա, որ էսքան գումար հավաքվի, այսքան աշակերտ այսինչ բանը կսովորի այնինչ մեթոդով»։ Ու Վալոդն ու Մարգոն տանը համակարգչի դեմը նստած նվիրատվություն են անում, որ այդ ուսուցիչը կարողանա շարունակել իր գործը անել (ասենք նայի սրանց)։

Իսկ այս ծրագրի սահմաններում երիտասարդները ստանում են ֏ 200 հազարի կարգի աշխատավարձ, սա համե՞ստ ա Տավուշի կամ Լոռու գյուղի ապրուստի համար։ Էլ չհաշված մասնագիտական աջակցությունը, որ կարծում եմ երիտասարդ ուսուցիչների համար գրեթե նույնքան կարևոր է, ինչքան վարձատրությունը։

----------


## Chuk

Եթե հաշվի առնես, որ իրանք ամբողջովին չեն կտրվում «մայրաքաղաքային կյանքից» ու էդ գումարի մեջ մտնում է նաև ճանապարհածախսը՝ համեստ է։ Եթե համեմատես նույն շրջանի մշտական ուսուցչի կամ այլ ոլորտի աշխատողի աշխատավարձին՝ վատ գումար չէ։

Ես քո ասածը հասկացել էի, փորձեմ ավելի հստակեցնել միտքս։ Եթե ես ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, ապա ծրագրի ֆինանսավորումն էլ է հանգանակությամբ։ Ես մոտավորապես էսպես եմ մտածում, որ էս պահին ով պատրաստ է նման ծրագրի համար գումար տալ, ինքը կտա էս ծրագրին, ու առանձին անհատների համար նման ծրագիր սկսելն այնքան էլ ռեալ չի։ Որ եթե ծրագիրը համապատասխան ռասկրուտկա արվի, նոր դա կարող ա ավելի ռեալանա, բայց էդ դեպքում էլ քո ասածը ավելի հեշտ կլինի կազմակերպել հենց իրանց միջոցով։ Էլի քո ասած ձևով ամեն մեկը ներկայացնի իր տեսլականն ու նպատակները, բայց կազմակերպողը (կայքը, տարածումը, մարքեթինգը և այլն) լինեն teachforarmenia-ենք։ Իսկ էսպես պարզ է, որ մեծ մասը հետո չի մնալու էդ ոլորտում։ Նույն թեմայում քննարկված Սաթենիկը լավ ծրագրավորող է։ Մի պահ իրա առաջ ընտրություն ա կանգնելու 60-200 հազարով մնալ ուսուցիչ, թե 500-1000 հազարով ծրագրավորող։ Մի քանիսը կարող է ընտրեն ուսուցչի գործը, բայց ավելի հաճախ ընտրելու են ընտանիքը, ապագան նորմալ ապահովելը։

Ու փաստորեն մենք խոսում էդպիսի գումարների հանգանակության մասին։ Էս պահին ես դա ռեալ չեմ համարում։ Գուցե սխալվում եմ։ Կարծում եմ հարցը կարելի է քննարկել հենց ծրագրի նախաձեռնողների հետ, իրենք ավելի լավ կպատկերացնեն, թե ինչ իչավիճակ ա ու ինչ հեռաբկարներ կան 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Եթե հաշվի առնես, որ իրանք ամբողջովին չեն կտրվում «մայրաքաղաքային կյանքից» ու էդ գումարի մեջ մտնում է նաև ճանապարհածախսը՝ համեստ է։ Եթե համեմատես նույն շրջանի մշտական ուսուցչի կամ այլ ոլորտի աշխատողի աշխատավարձին՝ վատ գումար չէ։


Կարծում եմ եթե մի երկու բարձր վարձատրվող ոլորտներից դուրս գաս (մեկը՝ ԻՏ-ից), ապա նոր բակալավր ստացածների համար 200 հազարը նույնիսկ Երևանի համար շատ համեստ չի լինի։ Դժվար է, օրինակ, պատկերացնել, որ աստվածաբանության ֆակուլտետը ավարտածը իր առաջին գործին դրանից բարձր կստանա։




> Ես քո ասածը հասկացել էի, փորձեմ ավելի հստակեցնել միտքս։ Եթե ես ճիշտ եմ հասկանում, ապա ծրագրի ֆինանսավորումն էլ է հանգանակությամբ։ Ես մոտավորապես էսպես եմ մտածում, որ էս պահին ով պատրաստ է նման ծրագրի համար գումար տալ, ինքը կտա էս ծրագրին, ու առանձին անհատների համար նման ծրագիր սկսելն այնքան էլ ռեալ չի։ Որ եթե ծրագիրը համապատասխան ռասկրուտկա արվի, նոր դա կարող ա ավելի ռեալանա, բայց էդ դեպքում էլ քո ասածը ավելի հեշտ կլինի կազմակերպել հենց իրանց միջոցով։ Էլի քո ասած ձևով ամեն մեկը ներկայացնի իր տեսլականն ու նպատակները, բայց կազմակերպողը (կայքը, տարածումը, մարքեթինգը և այլն) լինեն teachforarmenia-ենք։ Իսկ էսպես պարզ է, որ մեծ մասը հետո չի մնալու էդ ոլորտում։ Նույն թեմայում քննարկված Սաթենիկը լավ ծրագրավորող է։ Մի պահ իրա առաջ ընտրություն ա կանգնելու 60-200 հազարով մնալ ուսուցիչ, թե 500-1000 հազարով ծրագրավորող։ Մի քանիսը կարող է ընտրեն ուսուցչի գործը, բայց ավելի հաճախ ընտրելու են ընտանիքը, ապագան նորմալ ապահովելը։
> 
> Ու փաստորեն մենք խոսում էդպիսի գումարների հանգանակության մասին։ Էս պահին ես դա ռեալ չեմ համարում։ Գուցե սխալվում եմ։ Կարծում եմ հարցը կարելի է քննարկել հենց ծրագրի նախաձեռնողների հետ, իրենք ավելի լավ կպատկերացնեն, թե ինչ իչավիճակ ա ու ինչ հեռաբկարներ կան


Հա, ես էլ քեզ էի ճիշտ հասկացել, բայց հիմա կարծես նաև հասկացա իրար «չհասկանալու» աղբյուրը։ Մենք ոլորտը թողնելու տարբեր խնդիրների մասին ենք խոսում։ Փորձեմ մի երկու հիպոփետիկ թվերի վրա բացատրել։ Քցենք 100 երիտասարդ այդ ծրագրով անցնում են։ Այդ 100-ից մի 80 դասավանդման կարիերայից դուրս են գալու զանազան պատճառներով․ ասենք մի 20-ը երբեք էլ չէր մտածում այդ ոլորտում երկար մնալ նույնիսկ սկսելու պահին, ու իրենց բարձր աշխատավարձն էլ չի պահի; մի 20-ը այդ ոլորտի համը տեսնելուց հետո կհասկանան, որ չնայած սկզբից մտածում էին, թե կարան այդ ուղով գնալ, բայց հասկացան, որ իրենցը չի;  մի 40-նն էլ կմնային, եթե աշխատավարձները մրցունակ լինեին։ Դու կարծես թե մտածել ես, որ ես այդ 40-ին ոլորտում պահելու նպատակով եմ առաջարկում քրաուդֆանդինքի հարթակ ստեղծել։ Բայց այդ 40-ին չեմ կարծում թե այս ծրագիրն էլ կարողանա պահել, եթե նույնիսկ իրենց ֆինանսները ներեն։ Դժվար կլինի մշտական գործի պահել հատուկնենտ ուսուցիչների, վճարելով ստանդարտ ուսուցչի աշխատավարձի, ասենք, քառապատիկը, առանց մնացածների աշխատավարձները բարձրացնելու։ Այլապես մասնագիտական մթնոլորտը կփչանա, ինչպես նաև հավասարության խնդիրների դիմաց կկանգնես։ Իսկ լայնածավալ ուսուցիչների աշխատավարձների բարձրացումը լրիվ այլ կարգի խնդիր է։ Նախ քառապատիկ ախատավարձների բարձրացումը նշանակում է, որ երկրի հանրակրթության բյուջեն պիտի առնվազն կրկնապատկես, ու եթե լինի այդպիսի հնարավորությունների ու ցանկությունների տեր կազմակերպություն, ապա այս ավազակապետության մեջ այդ կենացի քաղցրությունը լիքը համտեսել ուզեցողներ կգտնվեն։ Նաև էդ ծավալի «մարդկանց պահող» կազմակերպությունը մեծ քաղաքական ազդեցություն կունենա, ու իր գոյությամբ կսպառնա կառավորող կլանին՝ չեն թողի, կարճ ասած։ Այնպես որ մենակ ֆինանսներով այստեղ չես պրծնի․․․

Իսկ իմ ասածը ոչ թե այդ 40-ի մասին էր, այլ էն մնացած 20-ից 10-ի մասին։ Այդ 100-ից մի 10-ը կշարունակեն դասավանդել նույնիսկ ցածր աշխատավարձով, ու նույնիսկ ծակ բյուջեներով պայթած դպրոցներում․․․ որևհետև դա իրենց ձեռ է տալիս, որևհետև մանկուց այդ գործն են երազել, որևհետև կնախընտրեն երեխա ունենալ ու դրան «հարմար» կարիերա ունենալ, որևհետև իրենց կինը/ամուսինը/ծնողները իրենց պահելու են, ու այդ կարիերան արդեն ոտք են դրել ու հավես չեն ունենա ուրիշ ուղի որոնել։ Իսկ այ մյուս 10-ը ուզենալու են շարունակել, որևհետև սիրում են այդ գործը, որևհետև երեխաների ժպիտը իրենց կյանքը լցնում է այնպես, ինչպես հազար հատ ծրագրային պրոեկտ չէր լցնի։ Թքած էլ թե քիչ է վարձատրվում․ կողքից մի ֆրիլանս կկպցնեն, գլխի ճարն էլ կտեսնեն։ Ու սրանց այդ համակարգից դուրս է մղելու օրեցօր ուժգնացող վհատությունը․ ուզենալու են մի նոր բան փորձել, բայց ռեսուրսները չեն լինելու։ Ասենք նույն Սաթենիկը ուզելու է մի հատ արդուինո երեխաների ձեռքը տալ, որ ծրագրավորման ու էլեկտրոնիկայի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրության կայծերը կրակ դառնան, բայց տնօրենը ասելու է․ «ես ձմեռվա ջեռուցման խնդիր ունեմ, իսկ դու ստեղ կամպյուտեռի ցե՞խ ես ուզում բասել»։ Ու սենց շարունակ․․․ մինչև թևաթափ մի օր հասկանաս, որ շունչդ այլևս չի հերիքում, որ չես կարողանում երեխաներին տալ այն ինչ կարծում ես իրենց ամենապետքականն է, որ չես զգում քեզ գնահատված աշխատակիցներիդ ու ղեկավարության կողմից, որ քո ոլորտը 21րդ դարի կեսերին է հասել, իսկ դու դեռ գրատախտակի ու կավիճի խնդիր ունես, որ աշխարհագրություն դասավանդելու համար քարտեզներ չունես, որ ֆիզիկա դասավանդելու համար մի հատ պարզունակ փորձ ցուցադրելու գործիքներ չունես․․․

Ու այս մանր-մունր խնդիրները, որ հետզետե թունավորում են նվիրված մարդու այդ մասնագիտությանը տրվելու պատրաստակամությունը, այնքան էլ թանկ լուծումներ չունեն։ Ասենք այդ արդուինոյի ու մի հատ օգտագործած լեփթոփի գնի միանգամվա ծախսը հեչ համեմատելու չի ռեգուլյար աշխատավարձի նույնիսկ չնչին բարձրացման հետ։ Ու, կարծում եմ, շատ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր պատրաստ կլինեն այսպիսի նպատակներին հանգանակել, բայց «Դասավանդիր Հայաստանին» հանգանակություն չեն անի։ Ու այդ ծրագիրը հաստատ ֆինանսական խնդիրներ չունի։ Հենց մենակ Զոնաբենդին իրենց հոգաբարձուների խորհրդի մեջ ունենալը նենց ֆիլանթրոպիկ շրջանակներ է բացում իրենց համար, որ ես երազում էլ կարող է չկարողանամ պատկերացնել։ Որ իրենց կայք ես մտնում ու «ներգրավվիր» հղմամբ ես անցնում, առաջին գումարը, որ երևում է դա սա է․ «$5,000-Ի չափով ներդրումն օգնում է «Դասավանդի՛ր, Հայաստան»-ին հավաքագրել․․․»։ Այս կազմակերպության գործունեության սուղ մասը ֆինանսը չի՛։ Իրենք պլանավորված շատացնում են մասնակիցների թվերը տարեց տարի, քանի իրենց ընդհանուր «մեքենան» թափ է առնում։ Իսկ ես իմ սահմանափակ նվիրատվական կարողությունները կնախընտրեմ ներդնել մի տեղ, որտեղ այն կունենա մեծագույն ՕԳԳ-ն։ Իրենց համար իմ ասենք 100 հազար դրամը տաքություն չի անում, իսկ երեխեքի ձեռքը արդուինո տվող ուսուցչին թևեր է տալիս։

Իմ հարցն էլ զուտ մասնագիտական էր՝ indiegogo-ի հայկական կրթական մանրածավալ տարբերակը ի՞նչ կարժենա սարքել ու գործի դնել, որ ասենք սենց բաները կազմակերպված հարթակի վրա արվեն, ոչ թե ֆեյսբուքային ճահճուտում «մուրացկանության» մակարդակին մնան։

----------

Chuk (13.03.2017)

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ հարցն էլ զուտ մասնագիտական էր՝ indiegogo-ի հայկական կրթական մանրածավալ տարբերակը ի՞նչ կարժենա սարքել ու գործի դնել, որ ասենք սենց բաները կազմակերպված հարթակի վրա արվեն, ոչ թե ֆեյսբուքային ճահճուտում «մուրացկանության» մակարդակին մնան։


Էս պահին չեմ կարող պատասխանել, չեմ ուսումնասիրել նման համակարգերը: Մենակ կարող եմ կարճ ասել, որ զուտ տեխնիկական մասը, կայքի պատրաստումը լրիվ իրատեսական է:

----------

Ծլնգ (13.03.2017)

----------


## ivy

Էս տարի մեր Պիրիտն էլ է միացել. Արցախի մի գյուղում աշխարհագրություն է դասավանդելու։
2018-ի ամբողջ թիմը՝ էստեղ, կարող է դուք էլ ծանոթ դեմքեր գտնեք։

----------

Cassiopeia (03.09.2018), Chuk (03.09.2018), Աթեիստ (03.09.2018), Բարեկամ (03.09.2018), Շինարար (03.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս տարի մեր Պիրիտն էլ է միացել. Արցախի մի գյուղում աշխարհագրություն է դասավանդելու։
> 2018-ի ամբողջ թիմը՝ էստեղ, կարող է դուք էլ ծանոթ դեմքեր գտնեք։


Ճիշտն ասած, մի էնպիսի մեկի տեսա էդ ցուցակում, որ մազերս բիզ֊բիզ են կանգնել։ Ինքը հաստատ կոմպետենտ ա, էդ հեչ, ուղղակի ինքը կյանքի լրիվ ուրիշ փուլում էր, լրիվ ուրիշ բանով էր զբաղվում, երբ վերջին անգամ տեսա, ու անկեղծ անհանգստացա իրա համար՝ տեսնելով, որ էս ծրագրին ա միացել։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ճիշտն ասած, մի էնպիսի մեկի տեսա էդ ցուցակում, որ մազերս բիզ֊բիզ են կանգնել։ Ինքը հաստատ կոմպետենտ ա, էդ հեչ, ուղղակի ինքը կյանքի լրիվ ուրիշ փուլում էր, լրիվ ուրիշ բանով էր զբաղվում, երբ վերջին անգամ տեսա, ու անկեղծ անհանգստացա իրա համար՝ տեսնելով, որ էս ծրագրին ա միացել։


խի՞... ամեն անգամ այս ծրագրի հաջողությունների մասին լսելով իմ մոտ էլ ա միտք առաջանում՝ փուչիկ փչելս մալյառությունս թողնեմ ու գնամ մի գյուղում դասավանդեմ  :Jpit: ... բայց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ հեչ էլ կոմպետենտ չեմ  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ես իրենց մոտ հաճույքով Development Coordinator կլինեի, թափուր տեղ կա․ ուֆ ուֆ, հա ձեռքերս քոր են գալիս Հայաստանում աշխատանքի դիմել։

----------

Alphaone (30.09.2019), boooooooom (04.09.2018), Cassiopeia (03.09.2018), Chuk (04.09.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> խի՞... ամեն անգամ այս ծրագրի հաջողությունների մասին լսելով իմ մոտ էլ ա միտք առաջանում՝ փուչիկ փչելս մալյառությունս թողնեմ ու գնամ մի գյուղում դասավանդեմ ... բայց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ հեչ էլ կոմպետենտ չեմ


Ստեղ հարցը մալյառությունը չի։ Իմ իմացած մարդն էլ ա մալյառ, ի դեպ  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի իրա անձնական կյանքում էնքան հարցեր կային, որոնք Երևանից դուրս ապրելը գրեթե անհնար էին դարձնում։ Ու դրա համար ահագին զարմացել եմ։ Ուրեմն հաստատ ինչ֊որ բան փոխվել ա մի քանի տարի առաջվա համեմատ, ու ոչ դեպի լավը։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ ես իրենց մոտ հաճույքով Development Coordinator կլինեի, թափուր տեղ կա․ ուֆ ուֆ, հա ձեռքերս քոր են գալիս Հայաստանում աշխատանքի դիմել։


Ռիփ, իրենց թիմն ի դեպ շատ լավն ա, առիթ եմ ունեցել հետները շփվել։

----------

ivy (04.09.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Ռիփ, իրենց թիմն ի դեպ շատ լավն ա, առիթ եմ ունեցել հետները շփվել։


Մեկդ դիմեք էլի էդ գործին․ նայում եմ, սրտիցս արյուն ա կաթում, գոնե իմանամ ձեզնից մեկին ա հասել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

իմ դեպքում demotion կլինի, թե չէ կդիմեի  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (04.09.2018)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ թվում է, արժի, որ էս թեմայում լինի Ալֆայի օրագրի հղումը.
Գյուղ ու դպրոց

----------

Alphaone (30.09.2019), boooooooom (30.09.2019), CactuSoul (30.09.2019), Cassiopeia (30.09.2019), Chuk (30.09.2019), Smokie (05.10.2019), Varzor (30.09.2019), Աթեիստ (30.09.2019), Բարեկամ (30.09.2019), Գաղթական (30.09.2019), Ուլուանա (30.09.2019), Տրիբուն (30.09.2019)

----------

